# Touchpanel in der Sonne



## Frohnius (12 August 2021)

Hi,
ich habe hier eines gefunden zum thema schaltschrank im außenbereich ...
aber nichts wirklich passendes ....

ein kleiner schaltschrank aus edelstahl mit direkter sonneneinstrahlung dient als terminal für die lkw's zu automatischen verladung ...
er enthält ein kleines display zur gewichtsanzeige ...
einen kartenleser und einen touchpanel-pc ...

nachdem der touch immer wieder abstürzt und sich die verklebung scheibe/display am rand bereits auflöst gibt es wohl "leichte" temperaturprobleme ...
(der schrank wurde von unserem lieferanten so dimensioniert und geliefert)
ich habe dann einen größeren lüfter nachgerüstet und den schaltschrank innen isoliert. 
eine grobe berechnung hat schnell gezeigt, dass der vorh. 60mm lüfter bei 50 watt verlustleistung bei weitem nicht ausreicht.

eine messung der temperaturen hat gestern gezeigt dass bei 27° außentemperatur und voller sonneneinstrahlung der schrank jetzt auf 31° innentemp. gehalten wird ...
der touch hat 36° am gehäuse innen im schrank ....
das display selbst des touch hat 47° durch die sonneneinstrahlung ....
der edelstahl-schrank scheint die sonne recht gut zu reflektieren und wird nicht wirklich heiß (36°)...

es ist nahezu unmöglich das display zu beschatten, das gehäuse wird vom führerhaus aus bedient - alles was übersteht wird gnadenlos von lkw-spiegeln abgerissen ...

hat jemand so etwas im einsatz ... 
vll eine sonderlösung zur beschattung ? 
vll einen touch- hersteller, dessen geräte das aushalten ?

mfg


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2021)

Vielleicht kann man das Disply soweit in den Schrank hineinversetzen, dass es durch den entstehenden Schacht beschattet wird.


----------



## Frohnius (12 August 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das Disply soweit in den Schrank hineinversetzen, dass es durch den entstehenden Schacht beschattet wird.


schon mal richtig gute idee  ... 10cm könnten da schon etwas bringen ... aber muss noch mit dem lkw-fahrer-arm erreichbar sein
also könnte ich das gehäuse auch 10cm nach hinten versetzen und einen rahmen aufschrauben ...


----------



## Wincctia (12 August 2021)

Hallo 

welches TouchPanel hast du? Es gibt bei Siemens auch Siplus bzw. Outdoor Variante von Panels diese sollten mehr abkönnen. 

Evtl noch eine idee wie wie deine Schaltschrank kühlung aufgebaut? Evtl kann durch ein Kunstoff Stück der Luftstrom günstiger gelenkt werden um sich das Panel stärker zu kühlen.

es könnte auch etwas bringen je nach Platz wenn du an das Panel an die hinteren Seite Alu Kühlrippen anbringst 


Gruß tia


----------



## JSEngineering (12 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> er enthält ein kleines display zur gewichtsanzeige ...
> einen kartenleser und einen touchpanel-pc ...



Muß es denn in diesem Schrank ein Touchpanel sein oder reicht hier eine Segmentanzeige für das Gewicht.

Und Panel (für Einstellungen) und Datenverarbeitung setzt man an eine weniger exponierte Stelle.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2021)

Wir haben aktuell auch so einen Fall. Panel im Edelstahlschrank im Außenbereich, hinter einer Glastür vor der Front. Wir hatten heute nichts zum Temperatur messen dabei, im Schaltschrank selber war es mittags in der prallen Sonne nicht sonderlich warm. Die Edelstahlfront hinter der Tür wo das Panel sitzt, ließ sich mit der Hand nicht länger berühren. Das ist meistens bei >50°C der Fall. Unterhalb der Glastür an der Front zwar auch leicht erwärmt, aber nicht heiß. Also eine Glastür vor dem Panel verschlimmert das Ganze noch. Bei uns ist das Panel leicht milchig, da weiß ich nicht ob das von der Temperatur oder von der dauerhaften Sonneneinstrahlung stammt.

Ich meine die alten monochromen Panels hatten damit weniger Probleme, und waren zudem auch in der Sonne noch besser ablesbar. Bis auf die Minimalst-HMIs gibt es von Siemens aber keine monochromen mehr. Die Siplus Geräte sind ja einen ganzen Sprung teurer, und ob das in allen Fällen (Temperatur und Sonne) besser hält, muss sich dann auch noch zeigen.


----------



## tci GmbH (12 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

für solche und ähnliche Anwendungsfälle haben wir ein spezielles Outdoor-Gerät entwickelt – erweiterter Temperaturbereich und optional mit klappbarer Sonnenschutzhaube:






						Touch-Panel F16T
					

Das robuste Outdoor-Panel für den Tragarm ist mit erweitertem Temperaturbereich erhältlich. Das Panel ist einsetzbar zwischen -40°C und +70°C.




					www.tci.de
				




Fragen dazu beantworten wir gerne.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2021)

TCI GmbH schrieb:


> für solche und ähnliche Anwendungsfälle haben wir ein spezielles Outdoor-Gerät entwickelt – erweiterter Temperaturbereich und optional mit klappbarer Sonnenschutzhaube:



Gibt es diese Sonnenschutzhaube auch einzeln zu erwerben? Lässt sich das Display auch durch diese wenigstens einigermaßen erkennen, oder ist das sehr dunkel?


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2021)

Durch die Sonnenschutzhaube guggst Du nicht durch:


> Sonnenschutzhaube neigbar Aluminium eloxiert natur, Heizung und Taupunktwächter für den Outdoor-Einsatz,


----------



## Frohnius (13 August 2021)

erst mal danke für die antworten !!!!

also groß versetzen kann ich das terminal nicht .. die lkw-waage ist nun mal da wo sie ist ...
um den touch komme ich nicht herum - hier wählt der fahrer sein produkt und die menge aus usw ....

den hersteller des touch kenne ich nicht wirklich ... kommt alles von der firma die die waage usw geliefert hat ...

hier am ersten bild sichtbar der graue rand im touch ... der normal nicht grau ist .. hier löst sich die verklebung bereits ..

zusätzlich ist das display schlecht lesbar ... wird aber auf lkw-fenster-höhe deutlich besser ...

das thermostat habe ich provisorisch oben angebaut ... original war das unten - direkt hinter dem lüfter ...
auch die "isolierung" ist bisher nur ein test ... wird am ende schon noch ordentlich gemacht !!!


----------



## Frohnius (13 August 2021)

vll noch vorsichtig als bemerkung ....
ich halte die installation schon für "fragwürdig" ....
das gibt es alles auch in "professionell" 
nur als beispiel die steckdosen ohne rcd  ... ist aber in der zuleitung eingebaut ...
den switch gibts auch in anständig für die hutschiene ....
ein netzteil natürlich auch ....
wirkt alles etwas "gebastelt" ...

^^ das wurde alles vor "meiner zeit" beschafft


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

Ich wollte schon schreiben, pflanzt doch einen Baum zur Beschattung.
Aber dahinter steht ja schon einer....

Nur mit Lüftern im Schrank wirst du nicht weiter kommen, evtl. ziehst du
nur Warme Luft ins Gehäuse, das müsste Klimatisiert werden.
Dann vielleicht Kühlkörper innen um das Panel anordnen, damit die Wärme
vom Blech abgleitet werden kann. Zusätzlich wie beschrieben Außen ein
Rahmen, damit die Sonne nicht so direkt auftrifft.
Was macht ihr eigentlich im Winter, wenn es mal richtig Kalt wird, das wird
doch auch nicht so richtig schön, dann noch so im Freihen.
Dann zu deinen Lüfter, wenn da mal richtig Schlagregen ist, zieht der doch
das Wasser ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Frohnius (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nur mit Lüftern im Schrank wirst du nicht weiter kommen, evtl. ziehst du
> nur Warme Luft ins Gehäuse, das müsste Klimatisiert werden.


sehe ich auch so ... das rittal therm tool ebenfalls   
da reicht die gehäusegröße und 50 watt wärmeleistung und schon ist schluss mit lüftung ....



> Was macht ihr eigentlich im Winter, wenn es mal richtig Kalt wird, das wird
> doch auch nicht so richtig schön, dann noch so im Freihen.


es ist eine heizung drin .. mal sehen .. jetzt isoliert sollte das reichen ....



> Dann zu deinen Lüfter, wenn da mal richtig Schlagregen ist, zieht der doch
> das Wasser ins Gehäuse.


das fürchte ich auch ... im endausbau hätte ich gerne noch die wetterschutzhaube von rittal darüber gebaut ...
bei den anderen terminals (größere gehäuse) ist das auch so realisiert ...


----------

